# هدية عيد الأضحى أقدم لكم كراك برنامج arcgis 9



## ribraheem (9 يناير 2007)

كل عام والأخوة والأخوات أعضاء ملتلقى المهندسين العرب بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك أعاده الله علينا وعليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية باليمن والبركات وبلاد المسلمين في عزٍ وأمان.
وفي البداية أود شكر الأخ اسماعيل هوجو على جهوده التي قام بها وقدم لنا موقع لتنزيل برنامج ARCGIS وللتسهيل على المهتمين بعلم الGIs فالرابط هو:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24603

ولكن البرنامج كان يحتاج إلى License Manager وبدأ البحث من جديد.
وبعد عناءٍ طويل في البحث عن كراك لهذا البرنامج أقدم لكم الرابط الذي من خلاله تسطيعو تنزيل الكراك وهو عبارة عن ملف مضغوط به طريقة التنزيل :
http://www.cracklib.net/cracks/arcgis_license_manager_v9_107488.html
والآن أبحث عن برنامج ArcIMS فمن يجده لا يبخل علينا ويرفعه لنا
وأخيرا لا تنسونا من دعواتكم


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (9 يناير 2007)

الف شكر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## handasah85 (10 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ع المجهود الذى تبذله
ونسأل الله ان يكون ف ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه
وأن يزيدك من فضله ويرزقك شربة ماء من يد حبيبه المصطفى 
ان شاء الله رب العالمين


----------



## محمد حسين حسن (10 يناير 2007)

:12:


handasah85 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ع المجهود الذى تبذله
> ونسأل الله ان يكون ف ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه
> وأن يزيدك من فضله ويرزقك شربة ماء من يد حبيبه المصطفى
> ان شاء الله رب العالمين


:12: 
أخي الحبيب لم اجد كلمات ارق ولا أطيب من تلك 
وجزاك الله كل كل كل خير ونفع بك الأمة والمجتمع:13:


----------



## abu eithar (15 يناير 2007)

مشكووووور وكل سنة وانت طيب والقابلة على أمانيك
وتحياتي إلى كل زرة من تراب وطني


----------



## hazem_Abujayyab (29 أبريل 2007)

لعنك الله على هاي الملفات اللي حاططها ضمن الكراك ...


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكور يا غالى*


----------



## Mech_usama (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*الرجاء المساعدة*

لم يعمل البرنامج وهناك مشكلة في الكراك الرجاء ايضاح عملية الكراك مرو اخري


----------



## المساح10 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ Mech_usama السلام عليكم 
انشاء الله سوف انزل طريقة تنصيب الكراك بالشرح المفصل 
وذلك لكى تعم الفايدة


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## Mech_usama (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*الرجاء المساعدة*

لقد حاولت عمل كراك للبرنامج ولم ينجح نهائيا وعند عمل فحص يعطي ان اللاينسن فيه مشكلة 
هل يوجد مشكلة في تنصيب البرنامج علي وىندو فيزتا 
الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## المساح10 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وعدتكم بتنزيل شرح تنصيب كراك برنامج arcgis9.1
تفضلوا الشرح على الرابط التالى
http://rapidshare.com/files/79910186/__1588___1585___1581____1578___1606___1589___1610___1576____1603___1585___1575___1603__arcgis9.1.rar.html


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي*​


----------



## ateya_azra (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شششششششششششككككككككككككرررررررررررررررااااااااااااا


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## احمد الحسينين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
كيف يتم تثبيث برنامج Arcgis9.2وبسرعة من فضلكم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## داريين (3 مايو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ميرغنى كمال حسن (16 مايو 2010)

اخوانى الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
اعلم اننى لست اكثركم علما ولكننى اود ان اذكركم بدعا ابى الدردا رضى الله عنه وارضا:-
عندما اتاه قائل وقال يا ابا الدردا لقد احرقت النار بيتك ولم يبقى منه سوى الرماد .! فرد عليه وقال والله لن يحرق بيتى قط ، فقالو وكيف ذالك ونحن نرا ذالك ؛ قال انى حفظت من رسول الله (ص) دعا قال من دعا به الصبح لم يمسسه ضر حتى مغيب الشمس ومن دعا به عند الغروب لم يمسسه ضر حتى تشرق الشمس واننى دعوت به قبل ان اخرج من دارى . وهذا قول الصادق المصدوق (ص) . فاذا برجل جا مهرولا وهو يهتف يا ابا الدردا والله ان النار قضت على كل من حولك وعندما دنت من دارك اخمدت كما ولو انها اطفئت بما . فاحتارو من اتو بالنبا . وقيل انه عند موته علمه ابنه ، والدعا يقول ( ألهم انت ربى لااله الا انت عليك توكلت وانت رب العرش العظيم،ولاحولا ولاقوه الا باله العلئ العظيم، ماشا الله كان ومالم يشا لم يكن، اعلم ان الله على كل شئ قدير، وان الله قد احاط بكل شئ علما واحصى كل شئ عددا، ألهم انى اعوذ بك من شر نفسى ومن شر كل دابة انت اخز بناصيتها ان ربى على سراط مستقيم.)
اساالله العظيم لى ولكم ان يحفظنا به من شر هذا الذمن والفتن. احظو الله يحفظكم


----------



## ميرغنى كمال حسن (16 مايو 2010)

اخوانى الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
اعلم اننى لست اكثركم علما ولكننى اود ان اذكركم بدعا ابى الدردا رضى الله عنه وارضا:-
عندما اتاه قائل وقال يا ابا الدردا لقد احرقت النار بيتك ولم يبقى منه سوى الرماد .! فرد عليه وقال والله لن بيتى قط ، فقالو وكيف ذالك ونحن نرا ذالك ؛ قال انى حفظت من رسول الله (ص) دعا قال من دعا به الصح لم يمسسه ضر حتى مغيب الشمس ومن دعا به عند الغروب لم يمسسه ضر حتى تشرق الشمس واننى دعوت به قبل ان اخرج من دارى . وهذا قول الصادق المصدوق (ص) . فاذا برجل جا مهرولا وهو يهتف يا ابا الدردا والله ان النار قضت على كل من حولك وعندما دنت من دارك اخمدت كما ولو انها اطفئت بما . فاحتارو من اتو بالنبا . وقيل انه عند موته علمه ابنه ، والدعا يقول ( ألهم انت ربى لااله الا انت عليك توكلت وانت رب العرش العظيم،ولاحولا ولاقوه الا باله العلئى العظيم، ماشا الله كان ومالم يشا لم يكن، اعلم ان الله على كل شئ قدير، وان الله قد احاط بكل شئ علما واحصى كل شئ عددا، ألهم انى اعوذ بك من شر نفسى ومن شر كل دابة انت اخز بناصيتها ان ربى على سراط مستقيم.)
اساالله العظيم لى ولكم ان يحفظنا به من شر هذا الذمن والفتن. احظو الله يحفظكم


----------



## المقلى (23 يوليو 2010)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## motowkil1 (4 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------

